# (((!!!  سؤال !!!!)))000!!!(عن الزواج)!!!



## مستر بيرو (15 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام  ونعمه للجميع


 


انا عندي سوال انشالله استفيد منكم 


والجميع معي يستفيد

لماذا لايحق للرجل المسيحى الزواج من اكثر من واحد 
 وماذا قال الكتاب المقدس فى هذه النقطه؟؟؟؟
 وانا فى انتظار الرد يا احلي شباب


----------



## Scofield (16 نوفمبر 2006)

مستر بيرو قال:


> سلام  ونعمه للجميع
> 
> 
> 
> ...



سلام و نعمة مستر بيرو
لماذا لا يستطيع الرجل المسيحى الزواج بأكثر من أمرأة؟
ببساطة لان الله خلق آدم واحد و حواء واحدة فقط ولم يخلق آدم و 2 حواء أو 3 حواء أو 4 حواء
ولم يخلق حواء و 2آدم أو 3آدم أو 4آدم
لان الله أعلن تساوى الرجل بالمرأة و المرأة بالرجل
لان الزواج هو الشركة بين رجل و أمرأة بقداسة وليس نجاسة
والدليل على كلامى
وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:متى «أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ أَنَّ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَهُمَا ذَكَرًا وَأُنْثَى؟ 5 وَقَالَ: مِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ، وَيَكُونُ الاثْنَانِ جَسَدًا وَاحِدًا. 
6 إِذًا لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقُهُ إِنْسَانٌ». 
مرقس
 وَلكِنْ مِنْ بَدْءِ الْخَلِيقَةِ، ذَكَرًا وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمَا اللهُ. 7 مِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ، 8 وَيَكُونُ الاثْنَانِ جَسَدًا وَاحِدًا. إِذًا لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. 9 فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقْهُ إِنْسَانٌ
كورونثوس
وَلكِنْ لِسَبَبِ الزِّنَا، لِيَكُنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ امْرَأَتُهُ، وَلْيَكُنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدَةٍ رَجُلُهَا
أفسس
«مِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ، وَيَكُونُ الاثْنَانِ جَسَدًا وَاحِدًا». 32 هذَا السِّرُّ عَظِيمٌ، وَلكِنَّنِي أَنَا أَقُولُ مِنْ نَحْوِ الْمَسِيحِ وَالْكَنِيسَةِ. 33 وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمُ الأَفْرَادُ، فَلْيُحِبَّ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ امْرَأَتَهُ هكَذَا كَنَفْسِهِ، وَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ فَلْتَهَبْ رَجُلَهَا. 
تيموثاوس
"فَيَجِبُ أَنْ يَكُونَ الأُسْقُفُ بِلاَ لَوْمٍ، بَعْلَ امْرَأَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، صَاحِيًا، عَاقِلاً، مُحْتَشِمًا، مُضِيفًا لِلْغُرَبَاءِ، صَالِحًا لِلتَّعْلِيمِ، "
" لِيَكُنِ الشَّمَامِسَةُ كُلٌّ بَعْلَ امْرَأَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، مُدَبِّرِينَ أَوْلاَدَهُمْ وَبُيُوتَهُمْ حَسَنًا، "
"إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ بِلاَ لَوْمٍ، بَعْلَ امْرَأَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، لَهُ أَوْلاَدٌ مُؤْمِنُونَ، لَيْسُوا فِي شِكَايَةِ الْخَلاَعَةِ وَلاَ مُتَمَرِّدِينَ. "
أرجو أن تكون هذه المعلومات البسيطة قد أفاتك
وربنا يباركك


----------



## مستر بيرو (16 نوفمبر 2006)

تسلم يا اخ ريمون (  توضيحاتك جميله زى ما عودتنا)

 ويااااارب الكل يستفيد 

 الرب يباركك يا ريمون ويحفظك

:smil12: :smil12: :smil12:


----------



## NATURAL (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام على الجميع*

*وجدت فى إجابة المجيب إعتمادا على خلق ءادم واحد و حواء أخرى فلنوجه إليه ردا بسيطا له كم إمرأة تزوج موسى و هو الذى كلم الله ... كم تزوج إبراهيم و هو الذى أخبره الله باسم يهوه و قربه إليه و كم إمرأة تزوج سليمان و داوود ... هؤلاء الانبياء الذين فضلهم الله علينا .... إذن فإعتمادك على خلق ءادم واحد و حواء واحدة ليس صحيح لأن الأنبياء استخدموا أكثر من إمراة و كذلك الناس و لم ينكر عليهم أحد*

*أما إذا قلت كان هذا قبل نزول الروح اللاهوتية المتجسدة فحرم ذلك و قال عنه زنا فهنا يجب عليك أن تقول أنه أمر إلاهى فى الإنجيل ليس منه هدف محدد معلوم إلا شئ واحد هو أن يجعل لكل رجل إمرأة و العكس و حرم طلاقها حتى يلتصقا بقية العمر بلا فرقة...*

*أما بيان صحة أو عدم صحة هذه الأية فهذا شئ ءاخر و ليسمح لى السائل الرد عليه...*

*إلى السائل الكريم إن كنت تؤمن بالكتاب المقدس إيمانا تاما فاعتبر هذا حكم لا خروج عليه و لكن بما أنك لا ترفض الأمر بهدف الأمر إنما تستوضح ... فأقول لك أن هذا الأمر ليس له هدف إلا كونه وجهة نظر إلا أنه لا يصلح امرا إلاهيا لأسباب:*
*- الزواج أمرا مباحا ما الذى يمنع زواج الرجل؟؟؟*
*- الطلاق هو فك رابطة بين شخصين متضررين من الرابطة التى بينهما و هو مطلوب لكثير من الحالات؟؟؟*
*- الرجال أعلى من النساء طاقة و قوة و درجة إذ أن الرجل مزود بحجم عضلى قوى على عكس المرأة عضلاتها مرنة و بخاصة البطن و الحوض و منطقة القفص الصدرى و كذلك الرجل أفضل سمات من المرأة فى التحمل و ذلك نظرا للهرمونات الطبيعية لدى الرجل التى تعطيه الصفات الثانوية مثل التيستيمون هرمون و كذلك الرجل لا يمنعه شئ عن مزاولة حياته على عكس المرأة التى تحمل و تحيض شهريا و ياتيها النفاس و تحتاج لرعاية دورية و العلم نفسه أثبت قلة قوة المرأة أمام الرجل حتى فى الرياضة النساء أقل من الرجال و هذا خلق الله ليس له تبديل و بالتالى الطاقة الجنسية للرجل أعلى كثيرا و أكثر تكرارا فى حين أن المرأة ليست بنفس القدرة لظروفها الطبيعية و لأن المرأة تهرم سريعا و تنتهى شهوتها بعد سن الياس و كذلك لأن الشهوة هى أمر طبيعى من البشر فكان لابد لها من تقويم و ليس الكبح و إلا ما خلقها الله.*
*- الرجل يستطيع أن يسيطر على عائلة كاملة و طبيعته أفضل و أكثر قوة و رصانة فيستطيع أن يتزوج من أكثر من مراة.*
*- النساء لا يستطعن الزواج إلا من رجل واحد لأنهن أحمال الأنساب لأطفالهن و كذلك طبيعة المراة الإستقرار و كذلك تعدد الرجال للمراة ليس فى طبيعة المراة إذ أنها أضعف قوة و اقل جهدا و إن كانت أكثر غريزة إلا أنها لا تملك قوة و لا قدرة لذلك علميا و نفسيا.*
*- الحياة تفرض متطلباتها بظروفها و عواقبها.*

*لذلك كان وضع دستور عام للبشر كان مندوبا و مطلوبا اذ لو ان الرجل لم يقضى شهوته مع امرأة التى هى زوجته لزنى و اختلط النسب و ربما تهرب كلاهما من الجنين و كذلك حدثت الخيانة فكان لابد من وضع قانون معالج ... الطلاق مثلا و التزوج من امرأة اخرى تفى بمطالبه و هذا اقل تقدير ... الا ان المسيحية حرمت ذلك ..*

*و من الممكن وضع دستور ءاخر يسمح بتعدد الزيجات ليفى الرجل بمطالبه من النساء و احتياجاته و خاصة اذا وصلت المرأة لسن تزهد فيه ذلك فبدلا من ان يطلقها و يتركها بلا ذنب عليها او حتى دون ان يضطر ليزنى مع اخرى كان يجب له اباحة تعدد الزوجات ..*

*و لكن بحر الطلاق واسع و تعدد الزوجات كذلك فلذلك لم يغفل الله ذلك فوضع حدا للطلاق و حدا لعدد الزوجات و بذلك اصبح هناك تصريف للشهوة فى حدود يستطيعها البشر ....*

*اما اللغو بأن الرجل له امراة واحدة كما حدث مع ءادم فان الله اختار لأدم واحدة بنفسه خلقها منه و هذا يختلف عن بقية ذريته بالطبع ... و لم يثبت اى دين او اى اعتقاد هذا الامر الا عند الانجيل فان كنت ملتزما بالانجيل فنفذ الامر كما هو ... اما ان وجدت الانجيل مقصرا و اوامره لا تطابق كل البشر باختلاف حالاتهم مثل موت امرأة زوجها و هى لا تزال فى مستهل حياتها الزوجية لتحيا كابحة غريزة اساسية بها طوال عمرها فهذا لا يطيقه كل البشر و الدين هو نظام حياة لكل البشر و ان عجز عن تسيير الحياة فليس بالدين الصحيح. و كما قال تعالى ( و لو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا اختلافا) صدق الله تعالى..... انتهى*

*و السلام عليكم*


----------



## NATURAL (16 نوفمبر 2006)

نسيت شيئا صغيرا و هل من لا يريد الزواج يكون عاصيا اذ خلق الله لكل امراة رجل و العكس ؟؟؟ 

انتهى


----------



## قلم حر (17 نوفمبر 2006)

مستر بيرو قال:


> سلام ونعمه للجميع
> 
> 
> 
> ...


أخي الحبيب ( الذي يشجعني دائما ) .
أرى أن الأخ ريمون قد أوفى الموضوع حقه من الناحيه المسيحيه ....و سأحاول أن أكتب رأيي عن الناحيه ( المنطقيه الاٍنسانيه ) :
1) كما لا يقبل الرجل شريكا ( و لو شرعيا ) بزوجته ...فالمرأه لا تقبل بذلك أيضا ...فهي تحب و تغار ....يعني ( تحس ) ....و مشاعرها أرهف ( كطبيعه ) من مشاعر الرجل ......فلا تقبل أي امرأه شريكة لها بزوجها ما دامت :
لها شخصيه حقيقيه ( غير مقهوره ) .
اٍعتادت أن تعيش في مجتمع يحترم المرأه و مشاعرها .
تحترم أنها ( اٍنسانه ) !
2) كيف يستطيع رجل أن يربي أبنائه ( في بيتين ...أو أكثر ) ؟
خصوصا أننا في زمن قل فيه تواجد الرجل في بيته ؟ ( لطول ساعات العمل ....مثلا ) !
أم أنه يريد أن يلقي بتبعات و مسئوليات التربيه على المرأه متهربا من مسئولياته ؟
ملاحظين أن دور الأب في التربيه هام جدا للنمو العقلي و النفسي للأطفال .....و زمن بقاؤه في بيته قليل أصلا ...فهل من العقلاني و المنطقي تقسيم هذا الوقت على أكثر من بيت ( أو أسره ) ؟
وهذا ملخص بسيط لأفكاري البسيطه آملا أن تكون قد وضحت رأيي .....فبرأيي الرجل و المرأه مختلفين و متميزين عن بعضها .....لكن لهما نفس الحقوق تماما ...ولو عندي سلطه لمنحت المرأه حقوقا أكثر من الرجل فهي من يحمل المسئوليه الأكبر و الأثقل .
الرب يباركك .


----------



## elsadawey2 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

NATURAL قال:


> *السلام على الجميع*
> 
> *وجدت فى إجابة المجيب إعتمادا على خلق ءادم واحد و حواء أخرى فلنوجه إليه ردا بسيطا له كم إمرأة تزوج موسى و هو الذى كلم الله ... كم تزوج إبراهيم و هو الذى أخبره الله باسم يهوه و قربه إليه و كم إمرأة تزوج سليمان و داوود ... هؤلاء الانبياء الذين فضلهم الله علينا .... إذن فإعتمادك على خلق ءادم واحد و حواء واحدة ليس صحيح لأن الأنبياء استخدموا أكثر من إمراة و كذلك الناس و لم ينكر عليهم أحد*
> 
> ...



جميل يا NATURAL بس للأسف لا حياة لمن تنادي وبعدين مين بيعترف بموسي وبداوود وسليمان وابراهيم غير المسلمين؟ ان كانوا هما عددوا الزوجات فالاخوه هنا صرفوا النظر عنهم خالص ورجعوا لادم وتبتوا فيه وكأن ادم بس اللي كان نبي وموسي وابراهيم لا 
علي العموم بجد هايل يا NATURAL بارك الله فيك


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (17 نوفمبر 2006)

الحمد لله انه لا يوجد عندنا تعدد الازواج و الا انتحرت لاني غيوره كتير على زوجي


----------



## a3h (17 نوفمبر 2006)

طب خللى بالك من زوجك
تخيلوا فيه بلد عدد رجالها نصف عدد نساءها يبقى الحل نصف النساء تعنس
واسالوا علماءكم كيف كانت النظرة للمرأة فى العهود الاولى للمسيحية
واسالوا انفسكم كم منكم ومنكن استحالت العشرة بين زوجها او زوجته ولا يستطيع ان يفعل شىء


*****************
*الرجاء عدم الدخول في نقاط جانبية لن تفيد الموضوع   **"المشرف"*


----------



## Twin (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*مقدمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخوتي*

*قد قيل كلام كثير في هذا الموضوع*
*ومعظمها أراء شخصية "أنشائية" تعبر عن وجه نظر صاحبها*

*ولكن..........*​ 
*الزواج في المسيحية هو بالفعل الزواج الطبيعي وبغض النظر عن الأخر*
*فالزوجة الواحدة تعطي للحياة طعم*
*فالزواج المسيحي غير أي زواج أخر فهذا الزواج قائم بسر مقدس*​*وللأضافة*
*تعدد الزوجات ينشئ مشاكل كثيرة*
*فكل من تحدث هنا لأثبات أن تعدد الزوجات هو بالفعل الأمر السليم*
*تحدث من وجه نظر ضيقة جداً وهي وجهة النظر الناقدة "كي ينقد فقط"*
*والغرابة أن البعض أكد وبارك "عجبي"*​ 
*أجيبوني*​*من أين أتي التفكك الأسري في المجتمعات العربية؟*
*من أين أتي التشرد الأطفالي؟*
*من أين جاء أنحراف الزوجات بسبب عدم مسواتها للرجل وخاصة في "تعدد الأزواج"؟*
*من أين جاءت فتوة بيت الطاعة؟*
*من أين جائت فتوة الخلع وما سببها؟*
*من أين جائت الجرائم البشعة التي ترتكبها الزوجات ضد الأزواج؟*
*من أين جاءت المحاكم "محاكم الأسرة" ؟*
*من أين جاءت النفقة والمؤخر وال........؟*
*من أين جاءت العصمة في يد الزوجة والأبناء من حقها وال...........؟*​*من أين جاء كل هذا أليس من تعدد الزوجات هذا*
*وعدم مسواة المرأة بالرجل؟*

*أجيبوني لأكمل*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## Twin (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*أخي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي bakr*

*أخي ياليتك تجيب وتتداخل في الحدود المسموح بها *
*والتي يفرضها علينا الحوار وسيره*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## elsadawey2 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

كل دا ما جاش من تعدد الزوجات يا استاذي الفاضل 
انما سببه الرئيسي هو عدم تطبيق التعدد كما نص عليه القران وكما وضحه رسول الاسلام المسلمين اسائو استخدام او حتي فهم يعني ايه التعدد وايه شروطه وايه حدوده ولما تجاوزا الحدود ظهرت مشكلات دا اكيد لكن السبب في المشكلات هو التطبيق والفهم الخاطئ للتعدد مش سببه التعدد نفسه الخطأ ناتج من المسلمين وطريقة تطبيقهم للتعدد مش ناتج من تشريع التعدد ارجو انك تكون فهمت وجهة نظري


----------



## Twin (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*التطبيق والنظرية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي أخي elsadawey2*



elsadawey2 قال:


> ارجو انك تكون فهمت وجهة نظري


 
*فهمت يا أخي ولكن.........*​ 


elsadawey2 قال:


> السبب في المشكلات هو التطبيق والفهم الخاطئ للتعدد مش سببه التعدد نفسه
> الخطأ ناتج من المسلمين وطريقة تطبيقهم للتعدد مش ناتج من تشريع التعدد


 
*لي لك سؤال*
*أذا نجح أي تطبيق أليس هذا يؤكد نجاج نظريته؟*
*أما أذا فشل التطبيق أليس يؤكد بفشله فشل النظرية؟*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## محمدباشا (17 نوفمبر 2006)

مسيحيه و افتخر قال:


> الحمد لله انه لا يوجد عندنا تعدد الازواج و الا انتحرت لاني غيوره كتير على زوجي





*الأخت الفاضلة 

لكى أن تنتحرى 

لأن لو لم يستطع زوجك الزواج بأخرى فإنه سيخونك 

وهذا إذ كان يريد بأخرى 

ومعنى كلامى واضح جدا ً ولا يحتاج الى توضيح 

فإذا أراد زوجك إمرأة أخرى لي أمامه الا :-

1 -  أن يخونك  
2 -  أن يغير ملته وليس شرط الى الإسلام لكن توجد ملل أخرى تحل الزواج بأخرى ومهاجرة زوجته 

فإذا فعلها هل تنتحرى وتغضبى ربك من أجل 

خائن 

عاصى 

خارج عن الدين 

لم ولن يراعى شعورك 

فهل ترضى ان تدخلى جهنم من أجل هذا الزوج الخائن لكى ولدينه 

وتقولين أنك تفتخرى بأنك مسيحية 

سلام*​


----------



## Bakr (17 نوفمبر 2006)

للاستاذ الفاضل امير فكري
انا متجاوزتش حدود الحوار المسموح بيه انت قلت انه المشاكل الاجتماعية اللي انت تفضلت و اشرت اليها ناتجة من امر الاسلام بالتعدد و انا بالتالي رديت عليك بالقران و قلتلك الحدود اللي ربنا قالنا عليها عشان التعدد ياخذ مجراه السليم

و بعدين انتوا نفسكوا بتقولوا انه مش عشان في فئه ضاله في المسيحية ما بتتبعش القواعد اللي نصت عليها الديانه يبقى دا ضعف او عجز و برضه انا بقول نفس اللس انت قولته من منظوري كمسلم



> أذا نجح أي تطبيق أليس هذا يؤكد نجاج نظريته؟
> أما أذا فشل التطبيق أليس يؤكد بفشله فشل النظرية؟



و سألت السؤال و زي ما قلت (التطبيق) و التطبيق يعني اعمل الحاجة بحذافيرها عشان تطلع النتيجه المرجوة من النظرية
و بما انه  في ناس موجوده دلوقتي ما بتطبقش النظرية (للاسف) يبقى هما مش مقياس لنجاح او فشل النظريه.

و انا في رايي الشخصي انها نظريه سليمه من نواحي عديده بشرط التبيق الذي جاء به القران الكريم و السنة النبوية المطهرة.


و شكراً


----------



## محمدباشا (17 نوفمبر 2006)

الى الأخ 

امير فكرى

ممكن نعرف 
هل المسيحية يؤمنوا بإبراهيم
وداوود
وموسى 
عليهم جميعاً السلام


----------



## Twin (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*لماذا تقول هذا*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أخي محمد باشا*



محمدباشا قال:


> *الأخت الفاضلة *
> *لكى أن تنتحرى *
> *لأن لو لم يستطع زوجك الزواج بأخرى فإنه سيخونك *
> *وهذا إذ كان يريد بأخرى *
> ...


 
*لماذا يا أخي تجزم أن هذا الزوج سيخون وسيعصي و.........*
*لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*فلو كان لا يحب تلك الأخت لكان تزوج بغيرهاااااااااااا*
*ومادام تزوجها فهو أذن يحبهااااااااااااا*

*وثق أن ما جمعه الله لايفرقه إنسان*​ 




محمدباشا قال:


> *فهل ترضى ان تدخلى جهنم من أجل هذا الزوج الخائن لكى ولدينه *​
> *وتقولين أنك تفتخرى بأنك مسيحية *​


 
*أنا معك أنها أخطأت في التعبير*
*ولكن هذا يظهر كم هي محبة لزوجها وأمينة له حتي النهاية*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## Twin (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*نؤمن بهم*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي أخي محمد باشا*




محمدباشا قال:


> الى الأخ
> امير فكرى
> ممكن نعرف
> هل المسيحية يؤمنوا بإبراهيم
> ...


 
*بالطبع نؤمن بهم*

*وللتأكيد أقرأ رسالة العبرانين*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## محمدباشا (17 نوفمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااااي أخي محمد باشا*
> 
> 
> ...



لالالالالالالالالالا


يا سيدى الفاضل

هى تقول 

ان الحمد لله أنه لا يوجد تعدد للزوجات 

علشان لو كان لكانت إنتحرت لأنها بتغيير على زوجها

ومعنى كلامها 

أن الزوج مقيد
فهى مطمأنة
وأنا أنصحها فقط
وفعلاً 


جاوب انت 

لو فى واحد مسيحى حب واحدة أخرى غير زوجته 

ماذا يفعل

حتى ولو لم يفعل فهو خان زوجته

على الأقل 
بالتفكير فى أخرى 


وبعدين تعالى ما أقول لك شيئ

هل خيانة الزوج للزوجه تعنى أن الزوج لم يكن يحب زوجته 
والدليل على هذا 

انك تقول لماذا تزوجها


----------



## محمدباشا (17 نوفمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااي أخي محمد باشا*
> 
> 
> ...






ممكن تقول لى 
هؤلاء الأنبياء والرسل

كم مره تزوجوا


----------



## محمدباشا (17 نوفمبر 2006)

وعلى فكره 
أنا زعلان منك وبجد
رغم أنى أول ما عرفت إنك تم تعيينك مشرف اركت لك ودعيت لك بالتوفيق


----------



## Twin (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*مرة أخري*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخي Bakr*



Bakr قال:


> للاستاذ الفاضل امير فكري
> انا متجاوزتش حدود الحوار المسموح بيه انت قلت انه المشاكل الاجتماعية اللي انت تفضلت و اشرت اليها ناتجة من امر الاسلام بالتعدد و انا بالتالي رديت عليك بالقران و قلتلك الحدود اللي ربنا قالنا عليها عشان التعدد ياخذ مجراه السليم


 
*أخي أقرأ المشاركة جيداً*
*أنا لم أقل أن هذا من الأسلام*
*أنا أشرت الي المشاكل الأجتماعية الناتجة من تعدد الزوجات*
*أوك*
*وكمان أنا وجدت أشخاص يؤكدون أن تعدد الزوجات *
*هذا أمر مهم للغاية بل وفعال*
*فلذالك أشرت*

*وسبب الحذف أنني لم أسأل ما هي الأحكام والأموامر والنواهي*
*في الدين الأسلامي *​ 


Bakr قال:


> و بعدين انتوا نفسكوا بتقولوا انه مش عشان في فئه ضاله في المسيحية ما بتتبعش القواعد اللي نصت عليها الديانه يبقى دا ضعف او عجز و برضه انا بقول نفس اللس انت قولته من منظوري كمسلم


 
*متي قلنا *
*وياليتك وضح*​ 


Bakr قال:


> و سألت السؤال و زي ما قلت (التطبيق) و التطبيق يعني اعمل الحاجة بحذافيرها عشان تطلع النتيجه المرجوة من النظرية
> و بما انه في ناس موجوده دلوقتي ما بتطبقش النظرية (للاسف) يبقى هما مش مقياس لنجاح او فشل النظريه.
> و انا في رايي الشخصي انها نظريه سليمه من نواحي عديده بشرط التبيق الذي جاء به القران الكريم و السنة النبوية المطهرة.
> و شكراً


 
*متفقون *
*أذن النظرية سليمة من منطلق الدين الأسلامي *
*بشرط تنفيذ السنة النبوية ومعها تعاليم القرأن*
*هذا دينياً*

*أما ميدانياً وأجتماعياً*
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## Twin (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*ليه زعلان*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخي محمد باشا*

*قبل أن أكمل معك وأجيبك*​ 


محمدباشا قال:


> وعلى فكره
> أنا زعلان منك وبجد
> رغم أنى أول ما عرفت إنك تم تعيينك مشرف اركت لك ودعيت لك بالتوفيق


 
*ليه أنت زعلان مني وبجد*
*ليه يا أخي هل أنا أخطأت في حقك *

*فلتجيبني*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## Bakr (17 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


> أما ميدانياً وأجتماعياً


أرجع و افكرك بكلامي تاني
مش شرط انه عدم تطبيق الشريعة انه هناك عجز في الشريعه
سؤال
المسيحية نهت عن السرقة
طيب لو 50%من المسيحيين سرقوا (انا مش بقصد بكلامي حاجه)
يبقى الدين المسيحي غلط؟

و قس على ذلك اليهودية و الاسلام


----------



## محمدباشا (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*الله يسامحك*



amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااااي أخي محمد باشا*
> 
> *قبل أن أكمل معك وأجيبك*​
> ...





*لأنك نقلت موضوعى من منتدى الأسئلة والأجوبة 

رغم أنه كان سؤال عن رأى المسيحية فى 

وأسف جداً كان هذا خطأ جسيم 

فى حقى وحق المنتدى وأيضاً حقق 

وهذا هو شعار المنتدى
اذا كان في عندك اي سؤال عن المسيحية او الايمان المسيحي, اذن اطرح سؤالك في هذا القسم, سنكون سعديين بالاجابـــة

وانا لم ولن أضايق أحداً أو اسب أحداً 
ويعلم الله أننى منذ معرفتى بمنتدى أسئلة واجوبه وانا مرتاح نفسياً لأنى وجدت شيئ كبير من الإحترام المتبادل وأرى حرية الرأى والرأى الأخر 
ولكن أنت 
جأت وهديت كل هذه المعلومات التى كانت قد ترسخت فى عقلى وقلبى 

فكان من الممكن أن تستأذننى فى ذلك وطبعاً كان الإذن ليس ضعف منك ولكن تقديراً لشعورى وأنا كنت لم امانع طالما أنك أقنعتنى 
أو على الأقل كنت ترسل لى رسالة ليست إعتذار بل دبلوماسية المنتديات 
وعلى فكره انا مش شايف ان الموضوع كان موجود بمكان غير مكانه 
ولكن أنت جعلتنى أذهب لمنتدى لا أعرف عنه شيئ 
ومتاحولش تقنعنى أنه المنتديات كلها بنفس الإحترام المتبادل
فأنا هنا لم أرى إلا احترام 
وعايز تتأكد أخل باقى المنتديات ستجد سباب وشتائم وطرد والى غيره من اللذى لا يترك أثر الا الحقد والبغض والكراهية 
فإننا هنا لنتألف ونتحاب فى الله ونتحاور بالحسنى وليس بالسباب العلنى وعدم مراعاة شعور الأخرين ونعرف أراء الغير من الديانات الأخرى فأنت تستفيد منى وانا أستفيد منك 
وهذا شيئ طبيعى لأننا كلنا محتاجين لله ومحتاجين للمعرفة وأصول الدين والخبرات التى لم ولن نجدها وسط كل هذه المشاجرات 
أخى فى الله 
والله أنا لم أكره الا الزيف والتشكيك 
فقط
فكلنا أخوه 
وفقكم الله الى كل الخير 
وأعانكم على المسئولية 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


بنحبك يا مسيحى *

:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## Twin (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*أخي أنا لم أقصد*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخي محمد باشا*

*أخي أنا لم أقصد أن أهينك أو أسبب لك أي شعور بالمضايقة*
*فأعذرني*
*وها أنا أكرر أسفي*

*ولكني نقلت هذا الموضوع لأنه تطرق لرأي العلم وتداخل في مسألة الهرمونات والجينات*
*وأصبح علمياً أكثر منه دينياً*

*فلهذا تم النقل*

*وثق يا أخي أنني أكن لك كل الأحترام والمحبة*​*سلام*


----------



## elsadawey2 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

يا ريت يا اخ امير ترد الأول علي سؤال محمد باشا واللي بيقول كام مره تزوج ابراهيم وداوود وموسي 
وبعد ما ترد علي محمد يا ريت ترد عليا انا 
سؤالي هو 
هل الموضوع عندك انت باصص له علي انه تجربه في معمل ولو الباحث لم ينجح في تجربته اذا النظرية غلط اولا شتان بين تشريع سماوي مقدس " علي الاقل من وجهة نظري انا كمسلم " ولك الحق انك ما تؤمنش وتصدق انه تشريع سماوي لكن زي ما ليك حرية انك تؤمن بتعاليم وتشريع المسيحية فانا كمان ليا الحق اني اؤمن بتعاليم وتشريع الاسلام 
الموضوع مش تجربه في معمل اخي الفاضل دا تشريع سماوي فرق كبير جدا بين ان الرب يؤمر بشئ ويحط له حدود وقواعد وانت تغفلها ا تنفذها غلط او تفهما غلط وترجع تقولي التشريع مش مظبوط عشان انا لما جربت فشلت لو انت فشلت في غيرك كتير بينجحوا في اللي انت فشلت فيه وكتير قوي انت بتنجح في اللي فشل فيه الاخرون التعدد موضوع كتشريع واجب التنفيذ وليه حدوده واحكامه وتشريعه وعلي المسلمين ان يتبعوها كما انزلت اليهم وكما يجب ان تطبق لكن لما العلط يجي من فرد ما تلومش علي الرب 
الرب لم يخطئ وانما اخطأ العبد في تنفيذ اوامر الرب مع اني ما زلت متحفظ علي نظرتك للتعدد علي انه نظرية تطبق لكن حتي لو فرضنا انها نظرية مش معني ان باحث فشل في تجربة ان النظرية غلط يمكن المواد او الطريقه او الخطوات او ظروف التجربة او وقت التجربه او مليون ومليون عامل كانوا السبب في فشلها  وفي النهاية بجد شكرا ليك علي ردك الموضوعي الهادي السلس واللي بجد ما توقعتوش لان نادر لما حد منكم بيرد بدون عصبيه وبدون مايتلفظ بالفاظ جارحه فمره تانيه باشكرك


----------



## elsadawey2 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااي أخي Bakr*
> 
> 
> ...


اخي الفاضل امير يا اخي الفاضل قلنا ان المشاكل الاجتماعيه الناتجه عن التعدد نتيجه سوء تنفيذ احكام التعدد وحدوده بمعنب ان لو التعدد اتنفذ صح بحدوده ووفق الشرع والسنه لن تجد المشكلات الاجتماعيه دي ويا ريت ما تعلقش تاني علي موضوع المشاكل الاجتماعيه دي لان قلنا المشاكل الاجتماعيه هي نتيجة خطأ المسلمين في التعامل مع التعدد يبقي ما ترجعش تاني وتقولي ودنك منين يا جحا اي تشريع بيتنفذ او يتفهم غلط لازم يكونله اثار اجتماعيه ونفسيه واقتصاديه وصحية كمان انا معاك لكن قلنا ان السبب في جميع المشاكل سواء بقي مشاكل اجتماعيه ولا سياسية ولا ثقافيه ولا حتي صحية نتيجة الخطأ في تنفيذ الامر السماوي مش من خطأ التشريع بل من خطأ المسلمين نفسهم في تداول موضوع التعدد و استخدامه 
يا ريت يكون وجهة النظر وصلتك اي مؤثر سلبي اخي الفاضل بيأثر علي الانسان والمجتمهع من جميع النواحي مش بس الناحية الاجتماعية لا اجتماعية ونفسية وصحيه وسياسية وكمان اقتصادية لكن العيب منين هو دا السؤال العيب من اللي بينفذ مش من اللي بيشرع 
والا بقي نفرد لكل جهة اتأثرت من التطبيق الخاطئ للتعدد موضوع مستقل فهنلاقي موضوع عن المشاكل الاجتماعية من التعدد 
المشاكل النفسية من التعدد 
المشاكل اللي مش عارف ايه من التعدد 
الرجاء انك تاخد في بالك ان اي مشكله يبقي هي مشكله من عدم الوعي التام والتطبيق السليم للتعدد 
أرجو تكون فهمتني


----------



## Twin (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*معك يا أخي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أخي elsadawey2*



elsadawey2 قال:


> يا ريت يا اخ امير ترد الأول علي سؤال محمد باشا واللي بيقول كام مره تزوج ابراهيم وداوود وموسي


 
*معلش يا أخي الذاكرة خيناني*
*أبراهيم تزوج 3 سارة وهاجر الجارية وقطورة*
*داود أكثر من ثلاثة ومعلش الذاكرة خيناني*
*موسي تقريباً واحدة فقط*​ 


elsadawey2 قال:


> سؤالي هو
> هل الموضوع عندك انت باصص له علي انه تجربه في معمل ولو الباحث لم ينجح في تجربته اذا النظرية غلط اولا شتان بين تشريع سماوي مقدس " علي الاقل من وجهة نظري انا كمسلم " ولك الحق انك ما تؤمنش وتصدق انه تشريع سماوي لكن زي ما ليك حرية انك تؤمن بتعاليم وتشريع المسيحية فانا كمان ليا الحق اني اؤمن بتعاليم وتشريع الاسلام
> الموضوع مش تجربه في معمل اخي الفاضل دا تشريع سماوي فرق كبير جدا بين ان الرب يؤمر بشئ ويحط له حدود وقواعد وانت تغفلها ا تنفذها غلط او تفهما غلط وترجع تقولي التشريع مش مظبوط عشان انا لما جربت فشلت لو انت فشلت في غيرك كتير بينجحوا في اللي انت فشلت فيه وكتير قوي انت بتنجح في اللي فشل فيه الاخرون التعدد موضوع كتشريع واجب التنفيذ وليه حدوده واحكامه وتشريعه وعلي المسلمين ان يتبعوها كما انزلت اليهم وكما يجب ان تطبق لكن لما العلط يجي من فرد ما تلومش علي الرب
> الرب لم يخطئ وانما اخطأ العبد في تنفيذ اوامر الرب مع اني ما زلت متحفظ علي نظرتك للتعدد علي انه نظرية تطبق لكن حتي لو فرضنا انها نظرية مش معني ان باحث فشل في تجربة ان النظرية غلط يمكن المواد او الطريقه او الخطوات او ظروف التجربة او وقت التجربه او مليون ومليون عامل كانوا السبب في فشلها


 
*أخي أنا تكلمت من الناحية الأجتماعية*
*ولم أتداخل في الأمور الدينية*
*فلذالك وضحت وسألت *
*من الناحية الأجتماعية *
*وأنا لاأعتقد أن التشريع والوصايا الدينة*
*تندرج تحت بند الأجتماعيات*​*وأنا لم أتحدث دينياً لعدة أسباب منها........*​*الأختلاف في مبدأ التعددية*
*والأختلاف في النظرة العامة للموضوع ككل*
*والأهم أن هذا الموضوع كبير حتي لنا كمسيحين*

*أوك*
*ولكن أين سؤالك؟*​ 


elsadawey2 قال:


> وفي النهاية بجد شكرا ليك علي ردك الموضوعي الهادي السلس واللي بجد ما توقعتوش فمره تانيه باشكرك


 
*ربنا يخليك يا حبيبي*
*الحوار الهادئ دائماً يأتي بثمر*​ 

*سلام*


----------



## elsadawey2 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*تم تحرير الردمن قبل My Rock*
*لان الرد كله نسخ و لصق من موقع اخر*


----------



## elsadawey2 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*****************
*حرر من قبل "المشرف"*
*****************
*لأنه مبني علي ما قد حرره الأخ ماي روك*

*سلام*


----------



## elsadawey2 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

واسف جدا لو كنت أطلت في كلامي لكن اعذرني الموضوع حساس ولازم ياخد حقه


----------



## My Rock (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*يا الساداوي*
*بلاش نسخ و لصق مش ناقصينك انت الاخر*
*خليك انسان عاقل *


----------



## elsadawey2 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *يا الساداوي*
> *بلاش نسخ و لصق مش ناقصينك انت الاخر*
> *خليك انسان عاقل *



حبيبي ماي روك منور الدنيا والله واحشني ويا ريت تفسرلي كلامك وايه معني اكون عاقل هو انا لا سمح الله كاتب نكت ولا راسم كاريكاتير او استهزأت بيك او بحد ولا بأشد في شعري 
انا عاقل جدا جدا والحمد لله علي نعمة العقل ويا ريت مداخلتك كانت في لب الموضوع عموما انا باشكرك علي المداخلة الظريفه وحاضر هأكون عاقل أوعدك بس يا ريت تفسرلي فين الجنون في كلامي وانا في انتظارك اخي العاقل والذي احترمه جدا امير لتبدي لي رايك في القص واللزق اللي انا حطيته قبل مداخلة ماي روك


----------



## elsadawey2 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

ولا هتعتبرني انا كمان مش عاقل يا امير وهتهرب من الرد عليا؟


----------



## My Rock (17 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> حبيبي ماي روك منور الدنيا والله واحشني ويا ريت تفسرلي كلامك وايه معني اكون عاقل هو انا لا سمح الله كاتب نكت ولا راسم كاريكاتير او استهزأت بيك او بحد ولا بأشد في شعري
> انا عاقل جدا جدا والحمد لله علي نعمة العقل ويا ريت مداخلتك كانت في لب الموضوع عموما انا باشكرك علي المداخلة الظريفه وحاضر هأكون عاقل أوعدك بس يا ريت تفسرلي فين الجنون في كلامي وانا في انتظارك اخي العاقل والذي احترمه جدا امير لتبدي لي رايك في القص واللزق اللي انا حطيته قبل مداخلة ماي روك


 
*ردك كله كان عبارة عن نسخ و لصق من موقع اخر*
*و هذا يعارض قوانين المنتدى*
*فلا تستهين بعقل القارئ و تضع لنا موضوع لم تكتب منه حرف واحد*
*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## Twin (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*أخي أنا معك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخي  elsadawey2*

*أخي أنا معك*
*ولكن لابد كي أجيبك أن أجيبك علي شئ من داخلك نابع من عقلك*
*فنحن نرفض بشدة مبدأ النسخ واللصق*

*وعامة أنا لن أتهرب منك*
*أنا معك فيالتنا نكمل ولكن بعقلنا نحن وليس بعقل غيرنا*

*الله معك ومعنا*​*سلام*


----------



## elsadawey2 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*حرر من قبل الادارة*
*لان الموضوع سحتوي على وصلات خارجية لمواقع اسلامية*
*راجع قوانين المنتدى*


----------



## My Rock (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*لا اله الا المسيح*
*يا اخ يمنع النسخ و اللصق و الروابط للمواقع الاسلامية الاخرى*
*بعدين الموضوع مسيحي ليه مشتته للاسلاميات؟*


----------



## elsadawey2 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

كان ممكن تحذف الوصلات للموقع الاسلامي يا ماي روك وتسيب باقي الكلام اللي انا كاتبه بايدي زي ما هو لاكن الظاهر انكم مش لاقيين رد علي كلامي والدليل انكم حذفتوه للمره الرابعه وانا للمره الخامسه هاكتبه تاني 
وامري واجري علي الله رب العالمين 
التعدد وجد من ايام ادم عليه السلام وحتي موسي الذي تزوج من ثلثه وليس واحده كما قلت يا امير تزوج موسي من ثلاث زوجات ويقال بوجود رابعه المهم اا زهقت من الدش والكلام الكتير سؤال موضح ومحدد وصريح خالي من القص واللزق ومن اللينكات الاسلاميه ومن كل ما يخالف قوانين المنتدي 
السؤال هو اكتبلي من الكتاب المقدس سواء العهد القديم او العهد الجديد ما يحرم التعدد 
ولا تذكر لي ما يحث علي زوجه واحده يعني عايز نص بيقول ان التعدد حرام في الكتاب المقدس 
وليس نص بيحث الانسان علي اتخاذ زوجة واحده 
لان القران اصلا حبب وحث علي الزوجه الواحده حين قال المولي " وان خفتم الا تعدلوا فواحده 
ورجع ليذكر لنا اننا لن نعدل لان تلك هي طبيعه الانسان بقوله " ولن تعدلوا " فياريت يا امير تجيبلي نص صريح يحرم وخلي بالك من كلمة يحرم    نص يحرم التعدد وليس نص يشجع علي اتخاذ زوجة واحده لو مافيش عندك نص يبقي نقفل الموضوع بعد اذنك لان ساعتها في حالة عدم وجود نص صريح يحرم التعدد في الكتاب المقدس يبقي مناقشة الموضوع من اساسه لا جدوي لها وتقبل انت وماي روك كل تحياتي وتقديري واحترامي للمنتدي وقوانينه والتي أأمل الا اكون انتهكتها في تلك المشاركه الخامسه علي التوالي


----------



## My Rock (17 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> كان ممكن تحذف الوصلات للموقع الاسلامي يا ماي روك وتسيب باقي الكلام اللي انا كاتبه بايدي زي ما هو لاكن الظاهر انكم مش لاقيين رد علي كلامي والدليل انكم حذفتوه للمره الرابعه وانا للمره الخامسه هاكتبه تاني
> وامري واجري علي الله رب العالمين
> التعدد وجد من ايام ادم عليه السلام وحتي موسي الذي تزوج من ثلثه وليس واحده كما قلت يا امير تزوج موسي من ثلاث زوجات ويقال بوجود رابعه المهم اا زهقت من الدش والكلام الكتير سؤال موضح ومحدد وصريح خالي من القص واللزق ومن اللينكات الاسلاميه ومن كل ما يخالف قوانين المنتدي
> السؤال هو اكتبلي من الكتاب المقدس سواء العهد القديم او العهد الجديد ما يحرم التعدد
> ...


 
لا اله الا المسيح... 
ما دخل النساء في الاسلام في قسم يرد على الاسئلة المسيحية؟
الى متى هذا العناد و هذه المجادلات العقيمة؟


----------



## elsadawey2 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

ومين اللي جاب سيرة النساء في الاسلام دلوقت السؤال الاساسي ويا ريت تبص عليه يا ماي روك تاني هو ليه المسيحيين ما بيعترفوش بالتعدد وبيهاجموه مع انه لم يحرم في الكتاب المقدس 
وقلت اديني نص من الكتاب المقدس يحرم التعدد 
ولو مافيش نص ودا الصحيح يبقي ليه بتهاجموا التعدد وضده 
السؤال واضح هل حرم الكتاب المقدس التعدد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو حرمه اذكرلي النصوص لو تكرمت


----------



## My Rock (17 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> ومين اللي جاب سيرة النساء في الاسلام دلوقت السؤال الاساسي ويا ريت تبص عليه يا ماي روك تاني هو ليه المسيحيين ما بيعترفوش بالتعدد وبيهاجموه مع انه لم يحرم في الكتاب المقدس
> وقلت اديني نص من الكتاب المقدس يحرم التعدد
> ولو مافيش نص ودا الصحيح يبقي ليه بتهاجموا التعدد وضده
> السؤال واضح هل حرم الكتاب المقدس التعدد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لو حرمه اذكرلي النصوص لو تكرمت


 

انت بتسأل في المسيحية, دخل تعدد الزوجات بالاسلام دخله ايه بالموضوع؟ :dntknw:


----------



## مستر بيرو (17 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام والنعمه للجميع

*احب فى الاول اقدم شكرى لـ ( اخى ريمون ).. و (السمردالي )..والاخت (مسيحيه وافتخر)00...( والاخ امير فكرى)... ( واخى ماى روك)... واحب بس اوضح للاخوه *
*المسلمين انى كنت عايز الرد على السؤال من الكتاب المقدس  او من وجهات نظر تفيدنا وانا شايف ان الموضوع حصل فيه تشتيت للاسف من قبال الاخوه المسلمين .....*
*ارجو بس من الاخوه المشرفين حذف اى رد خارج نطاق الموضوع لعدم اهميته( ولعدم التشتيت مره اخرى).... وشكرا *



> لماذا لايحق للرجل المسيحى الزواج من اكثر من واحد
> وماذا قال الكتاب المقدس فى هذه النقطه؟؟؟؟
> وانا فى انتظار الرد يا احلي شباب


وده السؤال وياريت يكون الرد من الكتاب المقدس او من وجهات نظر نستفيد منها
وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (17 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> وقلت اديني نص من الكتاب المقدس يحرم التعدد
> ولو مافيش نص ودا الصحيح يبقي ليه بتهاجموا التعدد وضده
> السؤال واضح هل حرم الكتاب المقدس التعدد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لو حرمه اذكرلي النصوص لو تكرمت


 
إن التعاليم المسيحية المستمدة من الإنجيل المقدس تُعلم إنه على الرجل ان يرتبط بزوجة واحدة فقط فالزواج بحسب مفهوم الدين المسيحي هو سنة مقدسة رتبها الله تعالى، يرتبط فيها الرجل والمرأة برباط روحي يعرف برابطة الزواج. وفي هذه الرابطة المقدسة يتساوى الرجل والمرأة، ويكون كل واحد منهما مكملا للآخر، وذلك بحسب شريعة الله القائلة "لذلك يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكونا جسداً واحداً" (تكوين 24:2) و هذا ما يطابقه مع ما جاء في إنجيل متى أصحاح 19: 3-9  وَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ بَعْضُ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ يُجَرِّبُونَهُ، فَسَأَلُوهُ: ' هَلْ يَحِلُّ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ يُطَلِّقَ زَوْجَتَهُ لأَيِّ سَبَبٍ؟ ' فَأَجَابَهُمْ قَائِلاً: ' أَلَمْ تَقْرَأُوا أَنَّ الْخَالِقَ جَعَلَ الإِنْسَانَ مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى، وَقَالَ: لِذَلِكَ يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَتَّحِدُ بِزَوْجَتِهِ، فَيَصِيرُ الاثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً؟ فَلَيْسَا فِي مَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ، بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فَلاَ يُفَرِّقَنَّ الإِنْسَانُ مَا قَدْ قَرَنَهُ اللهُ ! ؛

سلام و نعمة


----------



## elsadawey2 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

فين النص يا مايروك اللي بيحرم التعدد هو انا كلامي مبهم ولا حاجه انا بقول عايز نص من الكتاب المقدس يحرم التعدد 
انت بتتكلم عن الطلاق دلوقت انا عايز نص يحرم التعدد وما تقوليش لا طلاق ولا يستحسن زوجه واحده انا عايز نص بيقول ان التعدد حرام لو عارف اكتب النص مش عار يا ريت ما تردش وتسيب فرصه لحد تاني يكون عارف انه يرد عليا


----------



## My Rock (17 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> فين النص يا مايروك اللي بيحرم التعدد هو انا كلامي مبهم ولا حاجه انا بقول عايز نص من الكتاب المقدس يحرم التعدد
> انت بتتكلم عن الطلاق دلوقت انا عايز نص يحرم التعدد وما تقوليش لا طلاق ولا يستحسن زوجه واحده انا عايز نص بيقول ان التعدد حرام لو عارف اكتب النص مش عار يا ريت ما تردش وتسيب فرصه لحد تاني يكون عارف انه يرد عليا


 
لا اله الا المسيح
يعني قول من البداية انك مش عاوز تفهم و خلصنا

إن التعاليم المسيحية المستمدة من الإنجيل المقدس تُعلم إنه على الرجل ان يرتبط بزوجة واحدة فقط فالزواج بحسب مفهوم الدين المسيحي هو سنة مقدسة رتبها الله تعالى، يرتبط فيها الرجل والمرأة برباط روحي يعرف برابطة الزواج. وفي هذه الرابطة المقدسة يتساوى الرجل والمرأة، ويكون كل واحد منهما مكملا للآخر، وذلك بحسب شريعة الله القائلة "لذلك يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكونا جسداً واحداً" (تكوين 24:2) و هذا ما يطابقه مع ما جاء في إنجيل متى أصحاح 19: 3-9 وَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ بَعْضُ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ يُجَرِّبُونَهُ، فَسَأَلُوهُ: ' هَلْ يَحِلُّ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ يُطَلِّقَ زَوْجَتَهُ لأَيِّ سَبَبٍ؟ ' فَأَجَابَهُمْ قَائِلاً: ' أَلَمْ تَقْرَأُوا أَنَّ الْخَالِقَ جَعَلَ الإِنْسَانَ مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى، وَقَالَ: لِذَلِكَ يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَتَّحِدُ بِزَوْجَتِهِ، فَيَصِيرُ الاثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً؟ فَلَيْسَا فِي مَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ، بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فَلاَ يُفَرِّقَنَّ الإِنْسَانُ مَا قَدْ قَرَنَهُ اللهُ ! ؛


في كلام اوضح من النص اعلاه؟


----------



## elsadawey2 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

قول ان مافيش نص بيحرم التعدد انت وريحنا بلاش مكابره بقي اقولك اديني نص يحرم التعدد تقولي انت   وَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ بَعْضُ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ يُجَرِّبُونَهُ، فَسَأَلُوهُ: ' هَلْ يَحِلُّ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ يُطَلِّقَ زَوْجَتَهُ لأَيِّ سَبَبٍ؟ ' فَأَجَابَهُمْ قَائِلاً: ' أَلَمْ تَقْرَأُوا أَنَّ الْخَالِقَ جَعَلَ الإِنْسَانَ مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى، 
يا سيدي الفاضل للمره العاشرة بقولك نص يحرم التعدد مش نص يحرم الطلاق 
ارجوك افهمني بقي


----------



## My Rock (17 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> قول ان مافيش نص بيحرم التعدد انت وريحنا بلاش مكابره بقي اقولك اديني نص يحرم التعدد تقولي انت وَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ بَعْضُ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ يُجَرِّبُونَهُ، فَسَأَلُوهُ: ' هَلْ يَحِلُّ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ يُطَلِّقَ زَوْجَتَهُ لأَيِّ سَبَبٍ؟ ' فَأَجَابَهُمْ قَائِلاً: ' أَلَمْ تَقْرَأُوا أَنَّ الْخَالِقَ جَعَلَ الإِنْسَانَ مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى،
> يا سيدي الفاضل للمره العاشرة بقولك نص يحرم التعدد مش نص يحرم الطلاق
> ارجوك افهمني بقي


 
لا اله الا المسيح... و بعدين بالمجادلة العقيمة...
إن التعاليم المسيحية المستمدة من الإنجيل المقدس تُعلم إنه على الرجل ان يرتبط بزوجة واحدة فقط فالزواج بحسب مفهوم الدين المسيحي هو سنة مقدسة رتبها الله تعالى، يرتبط فيها الرجل والمرأة برباط روحي يعرف برابطة الزواج. وفي هذه الرابطة المقدسة يتساوى الرجل والمرأة، ويكون كل واحد منهما مكملا للآخر، وذلك بحسب شريعة الله القائلة "لذلك يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكونا جسداً واحداً" (تكوين 24:2) و هذا ما يطابقه مع ما جاء في إنجيل متى أصحاح 19: 3-9 وَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ بَعْضُ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ يُجَرِّبُونَهُ، فَسَأَلُوهُ: ' هَلْ يَحِلُّ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ يُطَلِّقَ زَوْجَتَهُ لأَيِّ سَبَبٍ؟ ' فَأَجَابَهُمْ قَائِلاً: ' أَلَمْ تَقْرَأُوا أَنَّ الْخَالِقَ جَعَلَ الإِنْسَانَ مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى، وَقَالَ: لِذَلِكَ يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَتَّحِدُ بِزَوْجَتِهِ، فَيَصِيرُ الاثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً؟ فَلَيْسَا فِي مَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ، بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فَلاَ يُفَرِّقَنَّ الإِنْسَانُ مَا قَدْ قَرَنَهُ اللهُ ! ؛

المعنى واضح انه المسيح لم يقبل بأن يفرق الانسان ما جمعه الله و هذا الشئ ينطبق على الطلاق فعلا لكن الجوهر الي اريد اوصله ليك مش في الطلاق
الفكرة في ان الله خلق منذ البدأ ذكرا و انثى (أَلَمْ تَقْرَأُوا أَنَّ الْخَالِقَ جَعَلَ الإِنْسَانَ مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى، ) و الاثنين (لم يقل ثلاثة و لا اربعة) يصبحون جسد واحد (فكيف يصح لتعدد الزوجات ان تكون جزء من هذا الجسد الواحد المتخصص بين مرأءة واحدة و رجل واحد) و كما انه لا يفرق احد هذه العلاقة المقدسة بأي شكل من الاشكال, لا بالطلاق و لا بالزواج من اخرى, فالاثنين صاروا جسد واحد

سلام و نعمة


----------



## elsadawey2 (18 نوفمبر 2006)

يعني شرايعكم وحرامكم وحلالكم بتستنتجوه من وسط السطور ؟؟؟
لاني شايف ان نصوصكم كلها مافيش اوامر صريحه ولا مباشرة ولا واضحه بتقولدا حلال ودا حرام او ان دا يجوز ودا لا يجوز في حين ان عندنا في القرآن في مسائل الشرع جوهر العقيده بيبقي دايما النص واضح جدا جدا وصريح ومباشر ومثال علي كده 
حرم عليكم   احل لكم  لكن الظاهر ن نصوصكم انتم واخده شكل تاني خالص وكله بيبقي من وسط السطور


----------



## elsadawey2 (18 نوفمبر 2006)

والحدق يفهم واللي ما فهمش عنه ما فهم ؟


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> يعني شرايعكم وحرامكم وحلالكم بتستنتجوه من وسط السطور ؟؟؟
> لاني شايف ان نصوصكم كلها مافيش اوامر صريحه ولا مباشرة ولا واضحه بتقولدا حلال ودا حرام او ان دا يجوز ودا لا يجوز في حين ان عندنا في القرآن في مسائل الشرع جوهر العقيده بيبقي دايما النص واضح جدا جدا وصريح ومباشر ومثال علي كده
> حرم عليكم احل لكم لكن الظاهر ن نصوصكم انتم واخده شكل تاني خالص وكله بيبقي من وسط السطور


 
سلام و نعمة رب المجد
كلام السيد المسيح واضح جدا فهو قال ان الله خال ذكر و انثى و لم يقل ذكر و 3 اناث او اربعة
و بعدها اشار الى ان الاثنين فقط (لا ثلاثة و لا اربعة) يكونو جسد واحد

في كلام اوضح من هذا؟


----------



## elsadawey2 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*********************
*أرجوك أخي خلونا في لب الموضوع "المشرف"*

*********************


----------



## elsadawey2 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

الحلال بين والحرام بين وبين هنا يعني واضح


----------



## Bakr (19 نوفمبر 2006)

انا مش عارف ايه اللي انا قلته عشان تحذف ردي؟
المفروض انه المنتدى للحوار مش لحذف الكلام اللي مش عاجبنا
و بعدين فين في اللي انا قلته كان غلط؟
و لو كان غلط ليه انت ما قلتش الصح ايه؟


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2006)

Bakr قال:


> انا مش عارف ايه اللي انا قلته عشان تحذف ردي؟
> المفروض انه المنتدى للحوار مش لحذف الكلام اللي مش عاجبنا
> و بعدين فين في اللي انا قلته كان غلط؟
> و لو كان غلط ليه انت ما قلتش الصح ايه؟


 
*انت ليه حشرت نفسك بالنص؟*
*الاخ طرح سؤاله, انت نطيت في النص ليه؟ هل انت طارح السؤال؟ طبعا لا*
*لكان ناط في النص و عامل هيصة ليه؟*
*عندك مسار اخر اطرحه في موضوع مستقل*


----------



## elsadawey2 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> *********************
> *أرجوك أخي خلونا في لب الموضوع "المشرف"*
> 
> *********************



حاضر يا امير باشا عشان خاطرك انت بس


----------



## Bakr (19 نوفمبر 2006)

> انت ليه حشرت نفسك بالنص؟
> الاخ طرح سؤاله, انت نطيت في النص ليه؟ هل انت طارح السؤال؟ طبعا لا
> لكان ناط في النص و عامل هيصة ليه؟
> عندك مسار اخر اطرحه في موضوع مستقل


عزيزي ماي روك

اعتقد انه الكلام مش متوجه ليك عشان ترد
و بعدين المشاركه اللي انا كاتبها كانت في صميم الموضوع وماكنتش جايبها من بيتنا عشان تقولي انه انا نطيت في النص
و بعدين ده حوار عام مش خاص عشان ابقى اتحشرت في النص و لا عشان مش عارف ترد يبقى انا حشري و غلطان و نطيت في النص؟!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elsadawey2 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

يا بدر وجه كلامك للي يرد عليك وبس ولا تلتفت لاي رد خارج الموضوع الاساسي وانت كمان التزم بالموضوع الاساسي وما تخرجش عن النص ولو حد خرج من النص او عن حدود الموضوع ما تشتتش نفسك معاه ورد بس علي اللي بيرد عليك بالمنطق والادب


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*لا اله الا المسيح*
*حبايب سيبونا منك القشور و خلونا باللب و الجوهر*
*و بلاش تشتيت رجاءا*


----------



## Bakr (19 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي elsadawey2
المشكلة فعلا انه انا ماقلتش حاجه غلط
و عامة عفا الله عما سلف

بس انا لي سؤال 

انت قلت


> كلام السيد المسيح واضح جدا فهو قال ان الله خال ذكر و انثى و لم يقل ذكر و 3 اناث او اربعة
> و بعدها اشار الى ان الاثنين فقط (لا ثلاثة و لا اربعة) يكونو جسد واحد


و برضه انا عاوز تفسير الكلام ده لنا تفسيري اللي انا فهمته مش صح او (مش عاجبكو) فسروها انتوا بايضاح


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2006)

Bakr قال:


> و برضه انا عاوز تفسير الكلام ده لنا تفسيري اللي انا فهمته مش صح او (مش عاجبكو) فسروها انتوا بايضاح


 

انت عايز تفسير لتفسير؟

المسيح يقول انه خلق ذكر و انثى و قال ايضا ان الرجل و المرأة يلتصقان ببعض ليكونوا جسد واحد, فلم يقل رجل و ثلاث نساء او رجلين و مرأءة واحد
فكلامه واضحه على وحدانية الزوجة و الزوج

اتمنى تكون فهمت

سلام و نعمة


----------



## elsadawey2 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

وهو لو الرجل تزوج من امرأتين او تلاته مهو التفسير بتاعك ممكن يمشي من غير تعارض  لانه قال ان الرجل والمرأه يلتصقان ببعض لكنه لم يحدد اي مرأه فيهم الكلام بتاعك اهو "المسيح يقول انه خلق ذكر و انثى و قال ايضا ان الرجل و المرأة يلتصقان ببعض ليكونوا جسد واحد, فلم يقل رجل و ثلاث نساء او رجلين و مرأءة واحد
فكلامه واضحه على وحدانية الزوجة و الزوج"
انه قا ان الراجل والمرأه يلتصقان ببعض ليكونوا جسد واحد لكن ايه المانع من ان دا ينطبق علي جميع نساء الرجل بمعني ان الرجل والمرأه الأولي يلتصقان ولما يبقي الرجل مع المرأه التانيه برده يلتصقان لان النص لم يقل الجل والمرأه الواحده دا احتمال يكون نص يقبح الطلاق انما مش ممكن اقتنع بيه في تحريم التعدد


----------



## Bakr (19 نوفمبر 2006)

> المسيح يقول انه خلق ذكر و انثى و قال ايضا ان الرجل و المرأة يلتصقان ببعض ليكونوا جسد واحد, فلم يقل رجل و ثلاث نساء او رجلين و مرأءة واحد
> فكلامه واضحه على وحدانية الزوجة و الزوج



ماحدش قال حاجه في الكلام اللي انت قلته بس النص مقالش انه كام عدد النساء اللي الرجل يرتبط بيهم ليكونوا جسد واحد ما ممكن الزوج يتجوز واحده تانيه و يعدل ما بين الاتنين و بكده يبقوا جسد واحد
و بعدين بما انه الاتنين ممكن يبقوا جسد واحد يبقى ممكن للتلاته و الاربعه انهم يبقوا جسد واحد


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2006)

Bakr قال:


> ماحدش قال حاجه في الكلام اللي انت قلته بس النص مقالش انه كام عدد النساء اللي الرجل يرتبط بيهم ليكونوا جسد واحد ما ممكن الزوج يتجوز واحده تانيه و يعدل ما بين الاتنين و بكده يبقوا جسد واحد
> و بعدين بما انه الاتنين ممكن يبقوا جسد واحد يبقى ممكن للتلاته و الاربعه انهم يبقوا جسد واحد


 
اولا النص الكريم قال عدد النساء و حدده بمرأة واحدة:

"لذلك يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكونا جسداً واحداً"

حدد العدد بقوله بأمرأته و لم يقل زوجاته او اي لفظة للتعدد او التكرار

ثم ان المسيح خدد انهم الاثناان يكونا جسد واحد فكيف يمكن لثلاثة او اربعة ان يكونوا جسد واحد؟
طبعا هذا كلام غير صحيح و يحمل النص غير معناه
فالنص يتبعه و يقول دلال على الثنائية فقط:
فَلَيْسَا فِي مَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ، بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ

فأذا اصبح الاثنان واحد بهذه العلاقة المقدسة, فلا يكون مكان للثلاث او الرباع
لانه لو اباح ذلك لقال علانية ان الزوجة و زوجاته او الزوجة و ازواجها يكونوا جسد واحد بلفظ الجمع لا المثنى

سلام و نعمة


----------



## elsadawey2 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

مهو اصل الالتصاق يا ماي روك بيكون بواحده دا امر طبيعي معروف وعشان يستقيم النص كان لازم الرب يقول يلتصق بامرأته لان الراجل ما ينفعش يلتصق باتنين في وقت واحد انما ينفع يلتصق بكل واحده علي حده يعني لوحدها


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> مهو اصل الالتصاق يا ماي روك بيكون بواحده دا امر طبيعي معروف وعشان يستقيم النص كان لازم الرب يقول يلتصق بامرأته لان الراجل ما ينفعش يلتصق باتنين في وقت واحد انما ينفع يلتصق بكل واحده علي حده يعني لوحدها


 
و ها نحن نخرج من الحوار المنطقي و العقلاني الى التفسيرات الشخصية العقيمة
تحليلك هذا تحتفظ بيه لنفسك لانكتحمل النص اكثر من ما عليه
فالسيد المسيح وضح ان الرجل و المرأءة في الزواج سيكونان جسد وااااااااحد
فكيف للرجل ان بعد اصبح جزء من هذا الجسد و الاثنان واحد ان سنفصل عن الاول و ليتلصق بالثانية ليكونا جسدا اخر؟
طبعا المعادلة لن تنفع هنا و سيكون هذا تحميل زائد لكلام المسيح

و لو كان هناك شريعة بكثرة الزوجات لقيلت على العلن مثل شريعة القرأن في المثنى و الثلاث و الرباع و ما ملكت الايمان
لكن هذه المحاولة الفاشلة هي ليست اكثر من تفسيرات شخصية باطلة لكلام المسيح و تحميل النص زيادة عن ما نص عليه
و ابسط ذلك هو ان لا نكون مراوغين لاجل المجادلة فقط
فأنظر ما قاله المسيح:

وَلَكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ الَّذِي يُطَلِّقُ زَوْجَتَهُ لِغَيْرِ عِلَّةِ الزِّنَى، وَيَتَزَوَّجُ بِغَيْرِهَا، فَإِنَّهُ يَرْتَكِبُ الزِّنَى.
انظر معي كيف اعتبر المسيح يعتبر الزواج بأمرة ثانية (مهما كانت اسبابه و دوافعه ان كانت مصحوبة بطلاق ام لا) هو كسر لهذه العلاقة المقدسة و يعتبرها زنى

و هذا ما قاله ايضا الرسول بولس بالوحي المقدس:

*"ولكن لسبب الزنا ليكن لكل واحد امرأته وليكن لكل واحدة رجلها" (1كو 7: 2).*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## elsadawey2 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

أول اشكرك انك اقتنعت ان منهج القران اكثر وضوحا من الانجيل والدليل انك بتقول 

و لو كان هناك شريعة بكثرة الزوجات لقيلت على العلن مثل شريعة القرأن في المثنى و الثلاث و الرباع و ما ملكت الايمان

يعني احنا نصوصنا اضحه وصريحه 
ثانيا انت بتقول الطلاق لا يتم فيالمسيحية غير لما بتقع حالة الزنا 

طيب افرض واحد روح بيته لقيمراته في غرفه النوم ولسه بتستعد للزنا مع شخص غريب ولكنه وصل قبل ما الزنا يتم 
يعمل ايه ف الحال دي ؟


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> أول اشكرك انك اقتنعت ان منهج القران اكثر وضوحا من الانجيل والدليل انك بتقول
> 
> و لو كان هناك شريعة بكثرة الزوجات لقيلت على العلن مثل شريعة القرأن في المثنى و الثلاث و الرباع و ما ملكت الايمان
> 
> يعني احنا نصوصنا اضحه وصريحه


 
انا لم اعترف بمهنج القرأن لان القرأن بالنسبة لي كتاب شيطاني




> ثانيا انت بتقول الطلاق لا يتم فيالمسيحية غير لما بتقع حالة الزنا
> 
> طيب افرض واحد روح بيته لقيمراته في غرفه النوم ولسه بتستعد للزنا مع شخص غريب ولكنه وصل قبل ما الزنا يتم
> يعمل ايه ف الحال دي ؟


 

معلش العب غيرها يا شطور و بلاش تنط من موضوع الزوجة الواحدة للطلاق علشان تشتت الادلة الي ذكرتها ليك في ردي السابق

سلام و نعمة


----------



## samir1 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*لو كان لابد أكثر من زوجة كان بالأحرى تكون في بداية الخلق وليس في آخره*
*لأن في بداية الخلق كان يحتاجون للنسل أكثر رغم هذا وكانت حواء واحدة فقط .*


----------



## youhnna (4 سبتمبر 2009)

elsadawey2 قال:


> أول اشكرك انك اقتنعت ان منهج القران اكثر وضوحا من الانجيل والدليل انك بتقول
> 
> و لو كان هناك شريعة بكثرة الزوجات لقيلت على العلن مثل شريعة القرأن في المثنى و الثلاث و الرباع و ما ملكت الايمان
> 
> ...


 
*عندما خلق الله حواء لادم فانه قال لتكن معينا نظيرا*
*وعندما جاء السيد المسيح قال بالمراءة الواحده لرجل واحد ليعيد الانسان الى حياه الطهاره الاولى التى كان عليها ادم قبل السقوط*

*# ........................... #

*
*الزواج الطاهر ليس بهدف قضاء شهوة بل بهدف انجاب نسل اولا نسل يعبد الله حقا*
*الشهوة جعلت لاتمام الزواج وتقارب الرجل مع امراته*
*الاشباع البهيمى للشهوة من طبائع الحيوانات وليس البشر*
*الاعتدال فى كل شىء عباده زواج عمل هى من خصائص الانسان الذى يحترم انسانيته*

*# ........................... #*

*المقدس مقدس فى كل شىء ... والنجس نجس فى كل شىء*


----------



## Kiril (4 سبتمبر 2009)

تيموثاوس
"فَيَجِبُ أَنْ يَكُونَ الأُسْقُفُ بِلاَ لَوْمٍ، بَعْلَ امْرَأَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، صَاحِيًا، عَاقِلاً، مُحْتَشِمًا، مُضِيفًا لِلْغُرَبَاءِ، صَالِحًا لِلتَّعْلِيمِ، "
" لِيَكُنِ الشَّمَامِسَةُ كُلٌّ بَعْلَ امْرَأَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، مُدَبِّرِينَ أَوْلاَدَهُمْ وَبُيُوتَهُمْ حَسَنًا، "
"إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ بِلاَ لَوْمٍ، بَعْلَ امْرَأَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، لَهُ أَوْلاَدٌ مُؤْمِنُونَ، لَيْسُوا فِي شِكَايَةِ الْخَلاَعَةِ وَلاَ مُتَمَرِّدِينَ. "


----------



## fredyyy (4 سبتمبر 2009)

samir1 قال:


> *لو كان لابد أكثر من زوجة كان بالأحرى تكون في بداية الخلق وليس في آخره*
> *لأن في بداية الخلق كان يحتاجون للنسل أكثر رغم هذا وكانت حواء واحدة فقط .*


 


*نقطة مهمة جدًا أخي سامر *

*فقداسة الله التي ظهرت في بداية الخلق *

*إستمرَّت وستدوم الى الأبد ولن تتغيَّر حتى لو الانسان تغيَّرسلوكة *


----------

